
Fallacies of Distributed Computing Explained (2006) [pdf] - lisa_henderson
http://www.rgoarchitects.com/Files/fallacies.pdf
======
krat0sprakhar
For more context, I'd recommend this resource -
[http://www.hpcs.cs.tsukuba.ac.jp/~tatebe/lecture/h23/dsys/ds...](http://www.hpcs.cs.tsukuba.ac.jp/~tatebe/lecture/h23/dsys/dsd-
tutorial.html)

------
kordless
Just a note this has ZERO to do with _decentralized_ computing, which is
probably a more popular topic nowadays.

